# Flintstone Bronto ribs



## bluesmokey (May 20, 2014)

Where can I find beef ribs this size? I've been to a couple of butchers, no dice. Local grocery stores tried to sell me a pack of thin, mostly bone beef short ribs. I gotta find some.













black's (7).JPG



__ bluesmokey
__ May 20, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (May 20, 2014)

What ribs?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2014)

That's an awful big Beef Rib there!!

Beef Ribs are my favorite!!

I get mine when I buy Prime Ribs. I have them cut off so I can smoke them separate.

You can get them in the stores, but they cut them so close to the bone there's usually very little meat on them.

Bear


----------



## mchar69 (May 20, 2014)

I talked to my butcher  and here's the scoop - you want the 'short plate' which are ribs 6 thru 10 - and ask for 2" more meat be left on (it's chuck).  Now the bones are not the Dino bones here in MD, but

if you want the big bones, you might have to look in Texas.  The smaller bones with alot of meat are the best I can get.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2014)

These are some of the ones I had them cut off of my Prime Ribs:

Not as big as the one Bluesmokey showed, but the same rib.

Close-up of some of the Ribs:


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2014)

I always find beef back ribs for sale in my local supermarket and like the ones Bear gets, they are pretty meaty, just not as large as the ribs in the original package.  They usually come presliced for some reason too.  But for 1.99 a pound and sometimes less, I can't complain.


----------



## smoking b (May 20, 2014)

Yup - talk to your butcher & you can get them. If you know anyone who raises beef & butchers I'd try them first for the best deal...


----------

